# This looks like a deal



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/466768528.html

I just found the above. Sounds cheap to me.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

weird how the tape is off of it. stolen?


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

No way that bike has been riden, no residue on the bars from electircal tape, or bar tape, too clean. Could be wrong but just be careful


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I believe a new bike goes for about $3300. It doesn't seem to unreasonable $2500 for a used one. If it was me, I would spend the extra bucks and get a brand new one. I'm not sure how the warranty goes with trek. I think the warranty goes to the original owner. I'm not sure though.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

The warranty does go with the orginal owner. If I were in the market, and it were my size, I would consider it used. An $800 premium for a warranty is nuts. The odds are strongly against ever needing the warranty.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I think its a personel preferance. Used or New. Bikes are like women to me. I would pay a little more premium knowing its never been touched by anybody, except by me.


----------



## Route121 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bike looks fine, however, that being said...... if you are buying a used bike, to my knowledge, the Trek warranty does not go with it. I just don't know if I could spend that kind of money for a bike that could have been crashed then re-painted. If you are like myself, how would you know. For a comparable, I just bought a 2007 5.9 Madone w/full dura ace and discovery channel paint job for $2450 including full Trek warranty. Thats an upgrade in frame, components and full warranty. Look around, its a good time of year to be buying a 07 leftover.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

Was that madone 5.9 new ? If yes. Where did you buy it at ?


----------



## Route121 (Nov 29, 2007)

Re. the Madone. The bike was lightly used by the bike shop owner. I would consider it a "Demo". He was updating to the 2008. I do know that I was lucky to find a buy like this. Patience and luck! All the other 07 leftovers were 5.2's w/ultegra for $2599 
If I can luck in on a deal like this, so can others.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

Decent price, but I wouldn't consider it a huge deal. My lbs was going to offer me a 5.2, brand new for $2.8k. So another $300 off a used one doesn't seem hugely fantastic, although still worth considering if that's the bike you're looking for.


----------

